# Need ideas



## Tclem (Jun 13, 2016)

searching the sites for a kit that I can finish and sell for around the $50 range and make 100-150 of them. Anybody have any ideas and no, I'm not selling a $50 hairstick

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

When kids come to visit I make these out of scrap. They wouldn't sell for $50.00 but they are cheap to build.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> When kids come to visit I make these out of scrap. They wouldn't sell for $50.00 but they are cheap to build.
> 
> View attachment 106540


I've seen those before and said I was going to make one but. Well, I never did. Lol. Actually these will be gifts for his business clients


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

Make some pens, I have some straight and slight figured koa to jazz it up a bit if you want.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Make some pens, I have some straight and slight figured koa to jazz it up a bit if you want.


Well I'm hoping he goes for some of them. He is actually a pen collector and has about 20 of mine


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

You could try pet rocks? That's about all I got in that price range but I'll give it a think.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

Wood business card holders are nice, I made mine they are easy. Look on Google to get different ideas so they have character.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a bunch of small stuff pix saved on my pc, but here's what I have saved in my "Make stuff" folder on my phone...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a bunch of small stuff pix saved on my pc, but here's what I have saved in my "Make stuff" folder on my phone...
> 
> View attachment 106541
> View attachment 106542
> ...


I wanted to make the book holder and always get going on other stuff. Going to save that now so I remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a bunch of small stuff pix saved on my pc, but here's what I have saved in my "Make stuff" folder on my phone...
> 
> View attachment 106541
> View attachment 106542
> ...


I don't trust you. You probably stole all of that stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

I did....off the internet...and a few from here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

I wouldn't say the ideas were stolen, I would argue they were liberated with probable consent.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I did....off the internet...and a few from here.


OK, stolen it is...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hmmm....I like liberated better...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmmm....I like liberated better...


Don't forget the "with probable consent" part. That little nugget will confuse them long enough to get away with it, trust me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2016)

Heh heh heh....right. will do.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 14, 2016)

@Tclem I remembered another idea in the idea bank. Google Steve Garrison scroll saw shells.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmmm....I like liberated better...



Me too . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Scroll through Pinterest woodworking projects for more ideas. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

@Schroedc ?? ^^^









 


 


 



 



 
wood six-pack carry case....^^^^^


----------



## Tclem (Jun 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 106563
> @Schroedc ?? ^^^
> 
> 
> ...


I like those candles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I like those candles



Cool...those use small tea lights....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

I started making the squirrel oven pullers for one person and had a few left over so I took them to a show. Now, I can't make enough of them. They're a great way to use small scraps and people love them. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2016)

Somebody used to sell 4" peppermill kits, but I don't know that I'd want to make 100 of them for $50 apiece.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> I started making the squirrel oven pullers for one person and had a few left over so I took them to a show. Now, I can't make enough of them. They're a great way to use small scraps and people love them. Tony



Aha....I thought it was Colin who did it. Sorry Tony...


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Aha....I thought it was Colin who did it. Sorry Tony...



That's okay, I think he does them too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 14, 2016)

Thinking of clock kits. Need to figure out which ones are the better quality.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thinking of clock kits. Need to figure out which ones are the better quality.


@Chris S. 
@Wilson's Woodworking 
@BarbS 
@APBcustoms 
@chippin-in 
@woodtickgreg 

That's who I found that have made clock kit things on the search option....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Clock kit link

Clock parts link

Hobby lobby

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thinking of clock kits. Need to figure out which ones are the better quality.



Make sure they spin the right way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

My left or your left?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> My left or your left?



My left is your right and they must spin @Tclem other right which might also be a left. That's why he's looking for the good ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 14, 2016)

I did 3 clocks a few years back. I just bought the kits from klockit. As far as i know they are still working. I donated 2 of them to fundraisers and the other i sold to a friend. He hasnt said anyrhing about it not working. And I really dont remember which ones i ordered but they were probably less than $10 each.

Robert


----------



## Tclem (Jun 14, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I did 3 clocks a few years back. I just bought the kits from klockit. As far as i know they are still working. I donated 2 of them to fundraisers and the other i sold to a friend. He hasnt said anyrhing about it not working. And I really dont remember which ones i ordered but they were probably less than $10 each.
> 
> Robert


Just saw those. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 14, 2016)

@Tclem - have you seen the cheese slicer kits that were a group buy on IAP a while back? They are flat work, of course, not turned - but some of the pix of finished pieces look great.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> @Tclem - have you seen the cheese slicer kits that were a group buy on IAP a while back? They are flat work, of course, not turned - but some of the pix of finished pieces look great.


I have not. Will look at them. Thanks


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tony have you zeroed in on anything yet, or are you leaning a certain way?


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

Which one of us?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> Which one of us?



The Tony who asked the question and who is supposed to be zeroing in on a project . . . .


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The Tony who asked the question and who is supposed to be zeroing in on a project . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony have you zeroed in on anything yet, or are you leaning a certain way?


We are looking at clocks but may end up doing a couple things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry I'm just now seeing this I switch to these because they are the highest quality I've found

http://www.crystalclassics.com/marq...3XiyyogEWJ687ezc7XdqTrPZ9sHdzhZGBkaAkia8P8HAQ

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

